# do people steal trailers?



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

I've heard of people getting their trailers stolen... I've personally had my car stolen, one that I worked on myself and was very attached to (nissan 240sx 1997 kouki) <-- very awesome tuner type car which I wanted to swap the engine for a v-8... :-( I also didn't have theft insurance so I ended up losing a lot of money on that... It was right before I was getting ready to install an ignition kill switch to top that cake off... At a boarding facility I think someone taking someone else's trailer or even trailering off property at odd hours would seem fishy and be brought to _someone's_ attention... I'd be more worried about people trying to break into your tack compartment personally...


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Filthy thieves steal everything!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

Yes people steal trailers. Get a trailer hitch lock.

They will steal whatever is IN the trailer too. Keep the doors locked when not in use or don't keep anything in the trailer when you're not using it.

They will also steal your spare tire off the trailer. Find a way to lock it to the trailer, or remove it when you're not using it.


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

it is amazing what people will steal I have a hitch lock on my gooseneck it will slow them down I hope


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Mine wears a padlock. I don't know how to describe where it's attached but it prevents the trailer from hooking onto the ball. The padlock is hardened steel so bolt cutters can't cut it. If it ain't nailed down it will be stolen and even that isn't a guarantee.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Thieves will steal anything and everything can be stolen. The trick is to make your trailer easy pickings so they'll move to someone elses that is.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Paint your trailer fun colors. Nobody wants to steal a trailer that is easy to identify!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## annabana27 (Nov 16, 2007)

Yeap, Mine was stollen from the barn i used to keep my horses.  horrible day!


----------



## AQHSam (Nov 23, 2011)

If you have a REALLY nice trailer equip it with a LoJack. I know someone who used an old iPhone and left it connected with the find my iPhone feature for his camper. From anywhere he can ping the iPhone to verify the location of the phone (and camper). 

We use a lock on the hitch for our travel trailer. You can also boot a wheel. 

Your creativity is only limited to the value of the trailer.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Yes in fact i just saw a post on facebook barrel racing tack swap about a stolen trailer. As the others have said do everything possible to lock your trailer down take no shortcuts lock everything.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Re read my post, meant to say to make your trailer so it's not easy pickings.

I actually haven't heard of to many horse trailers stolen from barns/homes/etc. Most the trailers stolen around here are trailers from hotels and job sites that are likely full of easy to sell items.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Walmart sells a very cheap but functional trailer hitch lock. It's like $30.

Reese Towpower Universal Coupler Lock - Walmart.com


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

Yes people do steal them. Like have plenty of others have said already, lock the doors and get a lock for the hitch as well. Trailers are surprisingly easy to get re registered without people asking too many questions...giving it a new VIN number and everything.


----------



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

i keep a hitch lock on it when off the property, we also park them in weird ways and take time to get to them to hook up, and when we drive them to shows or whatever and leave them we have another hitch lock that can be placed while on the truck.


----------



## qh trail rider (Sep 16, 2012)

I know someone who had a very nice LQ trailer stolen. They had it for sell. A "nice" couple came to look at it. They asked if they could hook it up to their pick-up and see how well it pulled down the road. The lady who was selling it, let them take it down the road, fully expecting them to return in a short while. They never came back. The trailer was actually found several states away a few weeks later. This "nice" couple had been pulling the stolen trailer into big rodeos, with a stolen pick-up, too. Then they were stealing horses in the middle of the night. Quite a racket they had going for awhile!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

^^^^^Example of filthy thieves!


----------



## Oxer (Jul 9, 2010)

oh i have a funny... okay... not so funny, story:
I ride at a show barn where everyone keeps their trailers on the barn property. Some very very serious trailers. Huge 10+ horse trailers with living quarters. During the off season the trailers just sit there and no one does much with them. So turns out, some homeless guy bashes out the window and lives in the trailer for MONTHS! No one knew until one of the stall cleaners saw him climb out the broken window early in the morning. 
We now have 24 hour security guards, so we don't get anything weird like that anymore.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

If it's worth Money, someone else will want it! A hitch lock is a wonderful thing!


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

Wheel locks.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

The only problem I have with wheel locks is that if the thieves aren't mindful and checking they can still hitch it up and try to drive off with the trailer. The wheel lock will stop them from getting far but they might damage the trailer.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

****, now you just made me start worrying about my tires. Those things have gotten to expensive of late.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Hitch lock is $30!


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Also.just giing to ad that people have been knowing to let horses loose, too. So if I ever need to stop somewhere, I make sure the back trailer doors are locked so noone can get in with my horses. 
Some weird souls out there.


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

WSArabians said:


> Also.just giing to ad that people have been knowing to let horses loose, too. So if I ever need to stop somewhere, I make sure the back trailer doors are locked so noone can get in with my horses.
> Some weird souls out there.


PETA. It's "cruel" to put horses in a trailer.

They're apparently MUCH safer/better off running loose down the highway.


----------



## peppersgirl (Aug 24, 2012)

yeah you dont hear about stolen trailers around here too often. when you do its because the trailer was left in a dark kind of isolated/ or easy to load up (with out being noticed) and haul away spot.

when i boarded i kept my hitch locked and my trailer locked up tight. But honestly if someone is that determined, they will steal it no matter what you do to prevent. The best you can do is make it as unappealing as possible.


----------

